# Engine Advice - 350 V8 Lemans



## shimelhoch (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I need to replace the oil pan on my 69 Lemans Convertible 350 V8 so it looks like I am going to remove the engine from the car. Any suggestions on other maintenance that I should consider while I have the engine removed? Any performance enhancements I should consider at the same time? I have already replaced the intake manifold and installed a 4 barrel carburetor. Other than the oil leak from the pan, car is running well. Thanks everyone for your input, it is really appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

shimelhoch said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need to replace the oil pan on my 69 Lemans Convertible 350 V8 so it looks like I am going to remove the engine from the car. Any suggestions on other maintenance that I should consider while I have the engine removed? Any performance enhancements I should consider at the same time? I have already replaced the intake manifold and installed a 4 barrel carburetor. Other than the oil leak from the pan, car is running well. Thanks everyone for your input, it is really appreciated.


Install a new oil pump & aftermarket hardened oil pump shaft while the pan is off.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*.............*

hopefully its the pan and not the rear main seal..


----------

